

PHP Fog upgraded 4500+ sites for free after AWS outage - jvoorhis
http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/05/09/we-just-upgraded-your-apps-for-free/

======
jvoorhis
Hi. I work for PHP Fog, a PHP-focused platform as a service. We were one of
the many companies to experience some turbulence during the recent AWS outage,
and we wanted to share how we are working to make things better.

~~~
throwaway32
its nice to see a company take initiative/responsibility for making things
right, rather than just pointing fingers.

------
pablasso
I gave a look at their service, but ultimately left scared by their security
breach: [http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/03/22/how-we-got-owned-by-a-
few-...](http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/03/22/how-we-got-owned-by-a-few-
teenagers-and-why-it-will-never-happen-again)

I don't know what it is, but they just don't inspire the same confidence as
Heroku or Dotcloud.

~~~
robryan
They're a young start up, you have to expect a bit of this along the way. They
seem to know their stuff though and had a really classy response to the
security breach. Wouldn't judge them on the one incident.

------
liuliu
From what I understand, the last AWS outage consisted of several Available
Zone failures simultaneously. Thus, implementing multi-AZ fail-over won't help
during the outage last time. But still, it is a step forward. Congrats!

------
thisisfmu
"upgraded for free" is the new "fixed the most egregious shortcomings"

